# Sick 3 day old Piglet HELP!!



## Yarrow (May 6, 2020)

Hi all 
I am needing help! My pig girl Oinky gave birth on Sunday (3 days old) and one of her piglets is 1/2 the size of the others with sprayed legs and kept getting stepped on as she was so slow. I milked her mum and have feed piglet (Rosie) clostridium and milk from mum and moved her to piglet formulae and feeding her every hour .... a friend looked after Rosie for 12 hours for me as I had to run my dog into town for emergency operation (my dog is now fine) but now Rosie is not 😭😭 when I first got her back she was shivering I warmed her up and she was like convolsing and wouldnt sit still and like put her neck and head up......my farm vet said to give her a tiny bit of Panadol (this seemed to settle her down and she now does the odd oink seems a little more comfortable ) but she will not drink, no energy, can’t  stand up and has like little fits like struggling to breath
I keep trying to give her milk in 1ml eye dropper 
Anyone have any recommendations I just don’t know what to do she is breaking my heart😭😭


----------



## messybun (Jun 14, 2020)

So sorry to hear about your pig.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 14, 2020)

Not going to be s popular person here. I am not saying there isnt hope that it's just a something you might have to deal with. To me it sounds like she wasn't very strong to began with and depending on what your plans are for her future is something you might need to consider. I would not breed this piglet as she has health issues clearly and then it's either pet pig thats fixed or meat. Also if she suffering the best thing for her is to put her down. I don't know what can be done for her. She might have asprirated, she might have internal damage from being step on or any number of birth defects. I am just try to help you think about things down the road as i am fairly new to pigs and I can say from experience with other live stock some times they just aren't going to make it and we have to decided when we are going to stop them from suffering.


----------

